# Overlapping Insurance Coverage



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

If I have an accident with significant damage while online with both Lyft and Uber, but not on a trip with either. should I file a claim with both? Fortunately, this has not happened to me, but I'm sure it has happened to others and I like to be prepared. Assume there is no commercial insurance and the insurer that provides personal insurance allows me to do ridesharing, but provides no coverage while the application is online.

Second question, what is different if I have an accident while on a trip with either Lyft or Uber and the other application is still online (not yet set offline)? There is no passenger in the car, yet.

What about the deductibles? Will I be required to pay the deductible for both Lyft and Uber or only the higher of the two?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

From what I have read, since you don't have rideshare coverage from your personal policy, you would be on your own if you were to have an accident in which you were at fault. There would be no coverage for injuries to you or damage to your car, so deductibles wouldn't apply- you would have to pay everything. That's why rideshare coverage is important.

If another party were found to be at fault, their insurance would pay for your injuries and damage to your car.

As to your question about having an accident with both apps on, I don't have an answer. I know Uber has lower coverages when you're in Period 1. The courts would have to decide.


----------

